# Motivation



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm wondering what you guys do to get yourself motivated to paint every day.

Living up here in the frozen north where we have 6 months of winter I find it easy to get stuck in and paint. But like just now, I have a project on the easel, but it's 24° outside, the sun is shining, the beers are in the fridge and I'm finding every excuse under the sun to go out and sit on the deck.

Do those of you who live in warmer climes have the same problem or are you able to paint whenever because you know you can always get outside tomorrow? It's just that our summers seem to short up here and I don't like to miss any of it.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

If it is 24° outside, then why bother putting the beers in the fridge? You ask for our motivation in painting. I assume that you will consider our motivation for any form of art. I'm in a rather unique situation. Because of health issues, I'm not able to accomplish the quantity of art. I finished my last drawing a month ago and have my next piece set up and ready to go. I am waiting for a more physically stable period of time to get started. I have to draw. I go nuts when I am not able. BTW it's in the 80's here.


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry, I meant 24°C, which, with almost zero humidity is far too nice to be stuck indoors.

Interesting though that it was health issues that caused me to take up art when I suffered a major heart attack a few years ago. Fortunately it doesn't hamper me these days so I have no excuses.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

See, I don't have that problem because I'm not a painter. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
I can draw while I'm kicked back on the deck with a cold one right next to me. Now, it's just started to warm up here, and I'm in a new house, so I haven't tried it yet, but I plan to!! :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I have also had that problem, wanting to work on a piece but not wishing to waste a beautiful day inside. In Texas it was always far too windy to take a project out of doors even when the weather was otherwise great. Here in Indiana I believe I will be able to take my work out and therefore have the best of both worlds!:biggrin:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Living in the UK the weather is up and down all the time, where I live (essex) our summer lasts about 3 hours, I don't do it for a living, I just do it for enjoyment, which is great since if I'm in the mood I do it, if not I don't.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

In my case, motivation is directly related to how easy is it to get started. Before the kids moved out, I had to set up on the dining room table. I created very little art. Now, I have a home office/studio loaded with all sorts of cool art stuff that's readily available, I can get started in minutes. I've cranked out almost a hundred pieces since late 2014.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That is a problem in a motor home too bb, I cannot just leave stuff out for convenient use, so I have set up and break down time for everything I do. My husband says we are going to need to get a trailer just for my art supplies, when I think about,.....:biggrin: it if I get the right trailer I can make it my studio! :vs_bulb:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> That is a problem in a motor home too bb, I cannot just leave stuff out for convenient use, so I have set up and break down time for everything I do. My husband says we are going to need to get a trailer just for my art supplies, when I think about,.....:biggrin: it if I get the right trailer I can make it my studio! :vs_bulb:


You don't already tow a car?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I just want a good drawing table...right now it's my lap. Sometimes that's convenient, especially if I want to watch tv, but it limits what I can do. I have tried to do watercolors from the couch, and it just doesn't work well at all.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> You don't already tow a car?


Yes we do! :biggrin: To add a trailer would be to go tandem. It won't happen, I have my limits.
@leighann, you can pick up an inexpensive fully adjustable easel for under $30.00. They are small when collapsed but will open to a tabletop or full height.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Motivation isn't an issue for me, it's finding the time and energy. I find I'm at my best in the morning so that's when I try to paint. Work and my new motor home are taking it's toll on my energy level and time right now.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Motivation isn't an issue for me, it's finding the time and energy. I find I'm at my best in the morning so that's when I try to paint. Work and my new motor home are taking it's toll on my energy level and time right now.


Isn't that the definition of motivation?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't know for sure but I know if I have free time and energy, I don't need anything else to make me want to paint. If I was home right now instead of at work, I would be painting.:biggrin: I'm definitely in the mood.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I've never needed motivation but I used to get a lot of blocks, when I get blocks now I just come to this site and look at all your guys artwork that usually sparks me into picking up the pen =)


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@Susan Mulno I'm not sure I could draw on an easel. I'm actually trying to retrain my brain to draw from my shoulder instead of my wrist, which would make easel drawing easier, but right now a slanted table would work better.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

leighann said:


> @Susan Mulno I'm not sure I could draw on an easel. I'm actually trying to retrain my brain to draw from my shoulder instead of my wrist, which would make easel drawing easier, but right now a slanted table would work better.


I must confess, for a lot of detail work I hold the board in my lap. :biggrin:


----------



## lmoyer (Jun 20, 2014)

I actually wrote a post on my website last year about Getting Motivated to Draw. But aside from what I list on there, I was also recently given an awesome daily sketch journal that's kept me drawing at least once every day since January 1st  That's 111 days and counting!  Longest streak I've ever had.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@Imoyer ...you need to post some pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

leighann said:


> I just want a good drawing table...right now it's my lap. Sometimes that's convenient, especially if I want to watch tv, but it limits what I can do. I have tried to do watercolors from the couch, and it just doesn't work well at all.


I did watercolors on my desk (it has two flat computer monitors on it) for a bit, it was a pain. I found this on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Martin-U-DS14...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

It folds up flat enough to slide under a bed, or in my case, to fit in the closet. The finish wipes clean, I now tape my watercolors down as recommended. And I also do a lot more watercolors than I did when I was fighting that desk environment. ;-)


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

My main motivations;
- Hella rad sunny weather
- Looking up crazy good art on sites like ArtStation (really, after the first three existential crises and having your confidence thoroughly shattered, it's actually quite motivating.)
- Just wanting to get better. I can be terribly competitive.

Demotivators;
- That void that sometimes consumers anything even remotely resembling motivation
- Lack of energy


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

love that table @bbbaldie ...I like that it folds up. I added it to my wish list :biggrin:

My motivation:
New art supplies (I love buying new stuff!) 
Looking at other art...mainly on Instagram 
ADHD ...I have it!! I just know I do!! Lol

Demotivators:
Pain 
The rare super annoying creative block
Negative vibes


----------

